# Gelaskins and screensavers



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to the whole Kindle thing (it's still in the post!) so go easy, haha.

I've been checking out the skins at gelaskins.com and really like a few of them but they would look a little strange without a screensaver because a lot of the picture is on it... such as this one... https://www.gelaskins.com/skins.php?SkinID=187&DeviceID=39&s=a&CategoryID=60

Now I've been reading through these boards quite a bit and thought I'd read somehwere that you can't put these types of screensavers on your Kindle anymore? Can someone please tell me how the screensavers work?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool skin, Moosh!! Welcome to KindleBoards!









I'm not sure about Gelaskins, but I know DecalGirl usually sends a link to download the screensaver with the skin. There's a FAQ question about wallpapers for iPhones, etc. and I assume it would be similar.
http://www.gelaskins.com/faq.php


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks F1, I completely missed the FAQ on their website! It doesn't mention the kindle so I think I will send them a quick email and check before I buy one. I do have a Decal Girl skin on it's way so there's no rush. Pity the Gelaskin ones don't go around the keys but it still looks pretty cool. 

PS. Thanks for posting the picture, I couldn't figure it out! Do you need to put it on a file hosting site first?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Moosh said:


> Thanks F1, I completely missed the FAQ on their website!
> PS. Thanks for posting the picture, I couldn't figure it out! Do you need to put it on a file hosting site first?


NP - I'm a searcher - plus, I'm bored out of my head not working!

All you do is click on the picture and click copy URL then on your post click on the little image icon (3rd one over to left of globe) then paste your URL between the URLs. Does that make sense? Not sure as I never follow my own directions.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Using the images from their website, I kinda, sorta jury-rigged a screensaver a few months ago for someone else who bought that same skin. I did a lighter and a darker version.





Also, as far as I know, DecalGirl will only offer you a screensaver for a skin purchased for an original Kindle, not for Kindle 2 or Kindle DX. You also need to perform the screensaver hack in order to use this or any other "custom" image as your screensaver. See NogDog's handy page with the files and instructions --> http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------

